# This definitely has a "Future of education" vibe to it



## n0ugh7_zw (31/5/15)

If this kind of thing was available in school, I'd have gotten way better marks.













I contribute $1.00 per month to these guys,

I really wish, that the education system would wake up and take note of this kinda of stuff. It makes dry topics that are heavy with facts, interesting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

